# Brown Cubing Day 2011 (Providence, RI)



## Arthur_Adams (Dec 28, 2010)

There's no 2010 because there wasn't. 

Competition website

Facebook event page

Brown Cubing Day 2011 will be on February 5, 2011. We have 2- through 5x5x5 plus OH and BLD for our main events but we've got some tentative empty slots during the day so I'm open to extra events.

We've got space in our newly renovated campus center! Hooray!

Who's interested?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 29, 2010)

It's a bit far for me.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 29, 2010)

Brown, eh?
I will buy my ticket right now and promise to not compete and just help judge/scramble if you can guarantee a certain someone's appearance. ;D


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll probably go, if anyone cares.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll be there. 

@JonnyWhoopes I care!!!


----------



## Kian (Dec 29, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Brown, eh?
> I will buy my ticket right now and promise to not compete and just help judge/scramble if you can guarantee a certain someone's appearance. ;D


 
Fine, I'll be there.

No, I'm not so old that I don't get you want Emma Watson


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone going through New York City or close to it?


----------



## Kian (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow. Is anyone else going to sign up for this? This is historically small for the Northeast.


----------



## Arthur_Adams (Jan 14, 2011)

Kian said:


> Wow. Is anyone else going to sign up for this? This is historically small for the Northeast.


 
Well, now that there's 13 registered at least it's not _prohibitively_ small...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 15, 2011)

I'll sign up as soon as I can. As well as three people I taught.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 15, 2011)

Kian said:


> Wow. Is anyone else going to sign up for this? This is historically small for the Northeast.


 
Haha, ok, so this _isn't_ normal. I felt it was small, but it's my first so I didn't know for sure.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 15, 2011)

This is miniscule. There hasn't been a comp this small in the northeast since Rutgers Spring competition 2006


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 16, 2011)

I just pre-registered, but I'm not sure if I can go. Is anyone going through New York City, and can give me and my bro a ride to the comp?


----------



## Kian (Jan 16, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Haha, ok, so this _isn't_ normal. I felt it was small, but it's my first so I didn't know for sure.


 
That's what she said.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 16, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> I just pre-registered, but I'm not sure if I can go. Is anyone going through New York City, and can give me and my bro a ride to the comp?


 
Will you be selling cubes if you can make it?


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 16, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Will you be selling cubes if you can make it?


 
I won't set up a table, but if you want to buy cubes, just tell me what they are, and then I will bring them for you.

But it all depends on whether or not I can get a ride, I can drive around 1 hour to the pick-up spot if it makes a difference.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jan 17, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Haha, ok, so this _isn't_ normal. I felt it was small, but it's my first so I didn't know for sure.
> 
> 
> Kian said:
> ...



Post of the century.


----------



## Kian (Jan 19, 2011)

Just found out my uncle's 70th birthday party is that day so I'm going to need to make a decision.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 19, 2011)

Kian said:


> Just found out my uncle's 70th birthday party is that day so I'm going to need to make a decision.


 
I hope you make the right one.


----------



## Bob (Jan 21, 2011)

lilkdub503 said:


> Anyone going through New York City or close to it?


 
Yes but that won't help you. The timers and displays ride in the back seats.


----------



## asense0fhope (Jan 21, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> This is miniscule. There hasn't been a comp this small in the northeast since Rutgers Spring competition 2006


 
ROFL. that's when Bob's sister beat him and Craig out in magic (while they were both fighting for world records) haha.


----------



## Kian (Jan 27, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I hope you make the right one.


 
I just did. Emailed Arthur to say we can't make it. Not overly happy about it but it's what I feel like I should do. Hope everyone has fun!


----------



## Ben GP (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll be there! !


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 29, 2011)

Omg, no Barry bro's?
Wow, if Rowe doesn't go, there would be some pathetic podiums compared to other northeastern comps.
Can never tell if he's going or not.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 30, 2011)

Is there anybody who's going that I could borrow a GuHong from for the 3BLD round? Obviously it has to have 3BLD worthy stickers. My niece just chewed up the stickers on my BLD cube...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 31, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Is there anybody who's going that I could borrow a GuHong from for the 3BLD round? Obviously it has to have 3BLD worthy stickers. My niece just chewed up the stickers on my BLD cube...


 
You can borrow mine. I re-stickered it yesterday. And yes, I am confirmed for being able to go.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 31, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> You can borrow mine. I re-stickered it yesterday. And yes, I am confirmed for being able to go.


 
Haha, thanks for the offer, but I bought another one. I needed a replacement for when mine wears out anyway.

Thank you for the offer though! I sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## Jordie (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm coming! It should be fun. 

No Barry's will be sad.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 2, 2011)

So apparently there's supposed to be a lot of snow/ice in the northeast this week. Will this competition be happening no matter what? 
I've heard about people futher up north possibly getting 2 feet.


----------



## Jordie (Feb 2, 2011)

I think the roads should be okay by Saturday, us northerners are kinda used to all the snow by now. That would stink if it got cancelled.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 2, 2011)

It's supposed to snow on Saturday too.


----------



## bigbee99 (Feb 2, 2011)

I can't make it to this one, hope you guys have fun!


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2011)

if we're expecting enough snow, i'll take the jeep.


----------



## Brest (Feb 5, 2011)

Good luck to all competing today! Quick times and no pops. :tu


----------



## Kian (Feb 5, 2011)

Rowe said he was terrible, so apparently nothing to note today.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 5, 2011)

Rowe texted me saying he got a 9.46 avg.


----------



## Shortey (Feb 5, 2011)

Kian said:


> Rowe said he was terrible, so apparently nothing to note today.


 


Anthony said:


> Rowe texted me saying he got a 9.46 avg.


 
wut


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 6, 2011)

Did quite well, my best was a low 13 average of 5. Came in third place, just .01 seconds shy of Mike Kotch. Awesome competition, thanks a lot Arthur!


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 6, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Rowe texted me saying he got a 9.46 avg.


 
I remember the days when rowe texted me :'(


----------



## Kian (Feb 6, 2011)

Shortey said:


> wut


 
I guess he's not overly impressed by 9.46. he did later text me the same thing as Anthony.


----------



## blade740 (Feb 6, 2011)

Over 2 seconds slower than the world record and over a second slower than his competition PB. I'd say so.


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 6, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> I remember the days when rowe texted me :'(


 
lol i would but i lost your number. If you still have mine just text me


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 6, 2011)

its only like half a second slower than my pb lol. and a second and a half slower than the WR.


----------



## blade740 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah I totally misread that as 9.96. I'm an idiot.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 6, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Did quite well, my best was a low 13 average of 5. Came in third place, just .01 seconds shy of Mike Kotch. Awesome competition, thanks a lot Arthur!



I didn't know you were theanonymouscuber!

Got 2nd in 2-4 and 3rd in a oh/magic (lol, magic) due to lack of competitiors. +2'd a J-perm on my last 2x2 solve of the first round, which would have gave me a 3.68 average. Improved oh average, but I still want it to be a few seconds faster. Nothing really to note improvement wise. For Team BLD, Bobby and I got a 31 and 32 on back to back solves.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry for the double post, but why aren't the results up yet?



theanonymouscuber said:


> Did quite well, my best was a low 13 average of 5. Came in third place, just .01 seconds shy of Mike Kotch. Awesome competition, thanks a lot Arthur!



You were actually .03 shy. There was an error in my average.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 13, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> I remember the days when rowe texted me :'(


 
I don't. :/


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 17, 2011)

So, I don't mean to be pushy or impatient... But when are results going to be posted?


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 17, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> So, I don't mean to be pushy or impatient... But when are results going to be posted?


They were already posted on the 13th.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/node/1375
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Brown2011


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 17, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> They were already posted on the 13th.
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/node/1375
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Brown2011


 
Wtheck, time to clear my cache.


----------



## Kian (Feb 17, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Wtheck, time to clear my cache.


 
This happens with the WCA often, I've found. When you're on that site you should reload pages when you expect them to have already been updated, as a rule.


----------

